# Codesto



## ilhermeneuta

Ciao a tutti!

Leggendo un articolo su wikipedia ho trovato l'aggettivo dimostrativo ''codesto''. Fino ad oggi non l'ho mai visto e neppure ne ho sentito parlare. La mia domanda riguarda la sua diffusione contemporanea nell'Italia. Tuttora viene usato in alcune regioni d'Italia? Oppure è stato sostituito da ''quello'' ovunque? 

Inoltre, si può usare ''quello'' al posto di ''codesto'' in tutti i casi?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, ilhermeneuta. In Wikipedia c'è una pagina abbastanza dettagliata in proposito (CLIC).


----------



## strss

Leggendo un articolo su wikipedia ho trovato l'aggettivo dimostrativo  ''codesto''. Fino ad oggi non l'ho mai visto e neppure ne ho sentito  parlare. La mia domanda riguarda la sua diffusione contemporanea  nell'Italia. Tuttora viene usato in alcune regioni d'Italia? Oppure è  stato sostituito da ''quello'' ovunque?


----------



## Necsus

Dalla pagina di Wiki a cui ho fornito il collegamento sopra:

[...] Il termine _codesto_, di uso toscano, viene usato soprattutto in italiano letterario. Da una parte, è vero che il toscano non è l'unico dialetto a conoscere tre forme di aggettivo dimostrativo, dato che anche in diverse varietà dell'Italia del sud si distingue tra i tipi _chisto, chisso_ e _chillo_ (_questo, codesto, quello_) e nell'Italia centrale (il maceratese "quistu", "quissu" e "quillu"). Comunque, il tipo di deissi dell'italiano standard usato correntemente si basa solo sull'opposizione tra "vicino" e "lontano".

Benvenut@ in WRF, strss!


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in siciliano è usato comunemente, e credo pure in sardo (ma questo non lo posso garantire).


----------



## Lello4ever

È un termine totalmente in disuso se non in qualche dialetto o in forme ricercate-arcaicizzanti-letterarie.


----------



## Blackman

No, mi spiace. E' praticamente sconosciuto qui, a me capita di usarlo per scimmiottare gli amici toscani...



infinite sadness said:


> Anche in siciliano è usato comunemente, e credo pure in sardo (ma questo non lo posso garantire).


----------



## infinite sadness

Blackman said:


> No, mi spiace. E' praticamente sconosciuto qui, a me capita di usarlo per scimmiottare gli amici toscani...



Mi riferivo alla lingua sarda, non all'italiano. Ritenevo molto probabile che esistesse una parola corrispondente al siciliano "kissu".


----------



## Blackman

In questo caso allora si, confermo.

questo/quello

Kustu/kuddu (logudorese)
Kistu/kiddu   (gallurese) 



infinite sadness said:


> Mi riferivo alla lingua sarda, non all'italiano. Ritenevo molto probabile che esistesse una parola corrispondente al siciliano "kissu".


----------



## Matpao

Lello4ever said:


> È un termine totalmente in disuso se non in qualche dialetto o in forme ricercate-arcaicizzanti-letterarie.



Nient'affatto, in Toscana è usato regolarmente.


----------



## singoloindividuo

"Leggendo un articolo su wikipedia ho trovato l'aggettivo dimostrativo ''codesto''. Fino ad oggi non l'ho mai visto e neppure ne ho sentito parlare. La mia domanda riguarda la sua diffusione contemporanea nell'Italia. Tuttora viene usato in alcune regioni d'Italia? Oppure è stato sostituito da ''quello'' ovunque? 

Inoltre, si può usare ''quello'' al posto di ''codesto'' in tutti i casi?"

Salve a tutti! Sono nuovo di qui e spero di non partire col piede sbagliato! Se poi lo faccio,pazienza! Vorrà dire che è proprio vero che non si smette mai d'imparare,e di farsi correggere!

 Comunque, in Toscana, specialmente tra noi vecchiardi toscani,si fa ancora buon uso del dimostrativo* codesto*,anzi, spesso lo si rafforza con l'avverbio di luogo costì: Codesto costì.
Sarebbe impensabile ,o quantomeno non accurato,oppure diciamo non toscano, se accoppiassimo "codesto" con l'avverbio "lì",oppure "quello" assieme al "là". Non lo si prenda per sillogismo ma sotto sotto,di dimostrativi una terna è meglio di un paio,no? Tra l'altro,a codest*o* viene fatto seguire codest*a*,codest*e*,codest*i*. 
Per il discorso che riguarda invece un italiano di base,quello infilato nei tanti libri di testo, la forma sta cadendo in disuso,sembrerebbe.
A proposito!Non se l'abbia a male chi si sente tirato dentro quel "noi vecchiardi",per carità! 

Forme sbagliate,o sconsigliate: quello costì; quella costà; questo lì;ecc.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa, posso chiedere perché "quello là" è sbagliato? E' sbagliato solo in Toscana o per tutta l'Italia?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché dovrebbe essere sbagliato? Credo che intendesse _questo._


----------



## singoloindividuo

Quello là,sbagliato? Non mi sembra,anzi!


----------



## cavaradossi

Il fatto che la forma sia in disuso in regioni diverse dalla Toscana, specialmente tra gli strati di popolazione meno acculturati, non significa che ciò sia giusto o auspicabile per i restanti, anzi chi ha a cuore il mantenimento di una lingua ricca di sfumature come quella italiana dovrebbe impegnarsi nell'utilizzo di tale forma ove appropriata. Come nel caso del congiuntivo che viene ormai da tutti dato per spacciato ma che le persone colte continuano a usare, e spesso da tale utilizzo riconosciute come tali.
Del resto l'italiano non è la sola lingua dove questo dimostrativo esista. Ricordo il giapponese "kono" per dire questo, "sono" per dire codesto e "ano" per dire quello, e da quanto mi risulta non credo che in quella lingua la forma stia andando in disuso presso qualsiasi strato della società.
Invito pertanto sommessamente coloro che fruiscono di questo form a non concludere semplicisticamente che un termine sia in disuso, perché coloro che qui attingono conoscenza sono di rimando implicitamente investite di una responsabilità connessa all'uso e alla diffusione della lingua italiana, un patrimonio che compete a tutti noi salvaguardare, possibilmente arricchire, mai impoverire.  Mi scuso per la prolissità e auguro a tutti buon lavoro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

cavaradossi said:


> Come nel caso del congiuntivo che viene ormai da tutti dato per spacciato ma che le persone colte continuano a usare,


Tuttavia io uso regolarmente il congiuntivo ma mi sentirei ridicolo a usare "codesto", tranne nel linguaggio burocratico, ad esempio " Il sottoscritto.....dipendente di codesta azienda..."


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Tuttavia io uso regolarmente il congiuntivo ma mi sentirei ridicolo a usare "codesto", tranne nel linguaggio burocratico, ad esempio " Il sottoscritto.....dipendente di codesta azienda..."


Concordo.
Strano che nessuno abbia menzionato la variante 'cotesto' che è altrettanto viva (o morta) di 'codesto'.
 In Toscana - dove ho vissuto alcuni anni - esiste poi non solo ''codesto costì'', ma anche ''codesto costà''.


----------

